# Food deliveries as covid is settling down



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

I only started last year so I don’t know how it was pre-pandemic. People definitely want to dine in. At the same time, I'm sure there are still office workers who are ordering deliveries.

What’s your intake how we can get affected by this real-life situation especially inflation, gas?

If this thread has been made, forgive me and let me know


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

It’s definitely slowing down. Even with all 3 delivery apps on it can sometimes take 10 minutes just to get one offer


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> It’s definitely slowing down. Even with all 3 delivery apps on it can sometimes take 10 minutes just to get one offer


With all 3 delivery apps running it can take a lot longer than 10 minutes just to get one remotely decent offer. At one point last night I literally spent at least 25 minutes declining garbage offer after garbage offer from GH,DD, and UE.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> With all 3 delivery apps running it can take a lot longer than 10 minutes just to get one remotely decent offer. At one point last night I literally spent at least 25 minutes declining garbage offer after garbage offer from GH,DD, and UE.


Yesterday sucked


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Yesterday in 10 hours and 32 minutes I only accepted two deliveries. At least those two deliveries scored me $41.44.

I was off from my regular job and doing work in the house. The two deliveries I did get were a nice break.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

It’s hit or miss in my market. Sometimes it’s a unicorn market and sometimes it’s a dead market. Not sure if that’s a product of demand or Uber’s games of punishment and reward. Probably a combination of both.

I’ve been working nights at my full time job so I’ve been delivering on weekdays late morning to early afternoon. Last week I was bombarded with crap orders one day and hardly any orders the next day. I didn’t deliver for about a week and then went out today and had six pings, accepted five and they were all over 10$ and less than 5 miles. All in about 2 hours of driving.

A little off topic but lately I have had multiple times where I pushed the button to go offline and a request pops at the same time. And I have accepted it. And it’s always a crappy 3$ offer that I have to cancel. It happened about four times. I thought it was just a coincidence the first couple times butI know I hit that button before the request popped.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mcwharthog said:


> A little off topic but lately I have had multiple times where I pushed the button to go offline and a request pops at the same time. And I have accepted it. And it’s always a crappy 3$ offer that I have to cancel. It happened about four times. I thought it was just a coincidence the first couple times butI know I hit that button before the request popped.


It's not a coincidence. Uber, Lyft, and now Grubhub have become sneakier and more aggressive about force-feeding their trash onto drivers.

Doordash frequently ignores the Pause Order button and sends pings anyway. Occasionally trash offers get "accepted" while the phone is in my pocket.

Occasionally DD hides orders under the Return to Dash button.

Uber forces their trash onto drivers by making the entire screen "active", meaning that if the screen gets touched ANYWHERE, the offer (99% of the time it's a long distance double order) gets "accepted". I've had many trash offers get "accepted" even though my fingers were near the very top of the phone.

Uber sometimes plays mind-games by sending a good order ping at the exact instant I hit the Go Offline button in order to show what I "missed out" on. It's always a $10 or $12 payout less than a mile. The order is totally fake.

Now Grubhub seems to be joining in. On three occasions this week GH has sent me pings after I went offline. After declining the pings I received an error message stating that my attempt to go offline wasn't successful due to a "system problem". Bullshit.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

The good thing about food delivery going into the toilet is that PAX are bored and wanting to go out. I've seen a steady climb from about $23 per hour to about $38 per hour just from doing rideshare and most tips between $10 and $20 a trip. I have never made over $100 in three hours doing food delivery.

The big problem these companies are having is a shortage of drivers.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't do food....but I hang with 3-4 guys who do when I parked in my usual Starbucks parking spot.

They have had a drop of 40-50% in their own words.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

At least in my market food delivery was strong before Covid and it will be after Covid. Busy or slow are far more dependent on how many drivers are saturating the market than actual demand. I personally don’t believe there is any slowdown other than the normal cycles.

By the way, the summer is always slower so there is a slowdown coming but it will have nothing to do with Covid or rising prices. It’s been this way for the last five years. Also, May starts the influx of college kids home for the summer who start Dashing. Happens every single year, you’ll see them out Dashing with Mom’s RAV4.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> At least in my market food delivery was strong before Covid and it will be after Covid. Busy or slow are far more dependent on how many drivers are saturating the market than actual demand. I personally don’t believe there is any slowdown other than the normal cycles.
> 
> By the way, the summer is always slower so there is a slowdown coming but it will have nothing to do with Covid or rising prices. It’s been this way for the last five years. Also, May starts the influx of college kids home for the summer who start Dashing. Happens every single year, you’ll see them out Dashing with Mom’s RAV4.


Idk how long you have been doing this for but nice to hear stories from someone who’s doing it for a while


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I was doing this before Covid but it was part time back then because I was still working a regular job 5 days a week. I cut back on the job to 3 days when Covid hit to do DD more and quit that job in December 2020 to do DD full time.

Not worried about making money on DD. I did it before Covid, I'll do it after.

I sold my house in October to get out of debt 100% which I did and renting an apartment now has made it so that if I have a off week, it's not a problem.


----------

